# (solved)Kernel Problem und Portage Frage

## STEagleEye

Hi

ich habe bisher Gentoo mit dem 2.6.18 Kernel betrieben, jetzt wollte ich ein Update des Kernels machen (und auch paar neue Sachen mit compilen).

Nur wenn ich den 2.6.21 booten will klappt dies nicht, es erscheint nur

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> booting 'Gentoo Linux 2.6.21-r1'
> 
> root(hd0,0)
> ...

 

Außerdem hab ich noch die Frage wie ich Portage sagen kann das es bestimmte Pakete/Programme nicht updaten soll.Last edited by STEagleEye on Tue May 29, 2007 5:29 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nikaya

Hallo,

zu dem Problem mit dem booten poste doch mal die /boot/grub/grub.conf und wie die Partitionierung ist.

Spontan hätte ich root=/dev/hdc1 in Verdacht (ist bei mir ein DVD-Laufwerk).

Zu dem Updaten schau Dir mal die Doku für package.mask an.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3#doc_chap3

----------

## STEagleEye

Ah super das hört sich gut an, hab ich wohl bisher immer übersehen gehabt.

Hier sind die beiden Konfigurationen

grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #Welcher Eintrag standardmäßig gebootet werden soll. 0 ist der Erste, 1 ist der Zweite usw.
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

Der 2.Kernel war ein Test vor ein paar Tagen und funktionierte auch nicht

fstab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hdc1       /       jfs     noatime         0 0
> 
> /dev/hdc2       none    swap    sw              0 0
> ...

 

mittlerweile besitzt der Rechner keinerlei Laufwerke mehr außer den Festplatten

----------

## nikaya

Wenn root wirklich /dev/hdc1 ist und keine separate /boot Partition existiert sollte die root Zeile imho so aussehen:

```
root (hd2,0)
```

Aber ich kann bei der Partitionierung vor lauter Bäumen keinen Wald sehen.

----------

## STEagleEye

ne das sollte eigentlich passen, weil der 2.6.18 Kernel läuft ja

ich hab da auch viel rumprobiert ehe es funktioniert hat

----------

## STEagleEye

hat keiner eine Idee?

wie gesagt der 2.6.21 und 2.6.21-r1 funktionieren nicht, beide mit der Meldung wie da oben

der 2.6.18 funktioniert problemlos (derzeit in Betrieb)

----------

## Gibheer

mit den neuen sata-treibern, die du wahrscheinlich im kernel jetzt drin hast, werden die Festplatten statt ueber hd auf sd eingebunden. Vllt ist dass das problem?

----------

## STEagleEye

achso das könnte sein, aber dann passt doch die Aussage "Uncompressing Linux... Ok" nicht oder? Weil wenn die SATA Platten jtzt zb an der Stelle hängen wie früher die Rootplatte war müsste er ja den Kernel nicht mehr finden. Oder denke ich jetzt falsch?

----------

## Gibheer

hmm, da koenntest du recht haben. Allerdings kann es ja sein, dass er den Kernel zwar laedt, aber danach nix mehr machen kann, weil er die Platte nicht findet.

----------

## nikaya

Sind irgendwelche weiteren Meldungen in /var/log/messages?

----------

## STEagleEye

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Sind irgendwelche weiteren Meldungen in /var/log/messages?

 

ne da ist nichts

----------

## mv

 *STEagleEye wrote:*   

> Weil wenn die SATA Platten jtzt zb an der Stelle hängen wie früher die Rootplatte war müsste er ja den Kernel nicht mehr finden.

 

Nein, denn grub liest den Kernel über BIOS-Funktionen. Und das kann ganz anders funktioneren als die Art, mit der der Kernel dann auf die Platte zugreifen will.

----------

## STEagleEye

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *STEagleEye wrote:*   Weil wenn die SATA Platten jtzt zb an der Stelle hängen wie früher die Rootplatte war müsste er ja den Kernel nicht mehr finden. 
> 
> Nein, denn grub liest den Kernel über BIOS-Funktionen. Und das kann ganz anders funktioneren als die Art, mit der der Kernel dann auf die Platte zugreifen will.

 

ich hatte jetzt noch keine Zeit diesen Fall zu testen, aber bei einem anderen System was ich gestern aufgesetzt hab hatte ich den Fall, dass für Grub eine falsche Festplatte angegeben wurde. Da hat der Kernel normal gebootet und dann gemeckert das er die Platte nicht gefunden hat. --> ein komplett anderes Verhalten als hier.

Ich bau gerade einen neuen Kernel der nur die standard Einstellungen hat für den Fall, dass irgendwelche Einstellungen von mir das Problem sind.

----------

## STEagleEye

ich hab gerade nochmal die Festplattenangaben im Grub durchgespielt, sobald sie nicht passen sagt er schon das er den Kernel nicht finden kann

Auch die Kernelparameter für root hab ich ein paar durchprobiert, aber er verhält sich überall gleich (er zeigt die Ausgabe von oben und mehr nicht)

----------

## STEagleEye

Ich hab jetzt mal die Processor family im Kernel auf Athlon/Duron/K7 gestellt und dann gehts.

Kann es sein das der 2.6.18 Kernel die Option nicht richtig beachtet oder was anderes da geändert wurde?

Weil früher hatte ich da Geode GX/LX ausgewählt da ich einen AMD Geode hab.

Aber auch bei gleicher Config laufen einige Sachen nicht wie IPTables und auch meine SATA Platten werden nicht mehr gefunden.

----------

## STEagleEye

so die IPTables klappen auch wieder genauso wie die SATA Platten, bei denen ist der Treiber nur an eine andere Stelle gewandert gewesen  :Smile: 

danke für die Hilfe

----------

## UTgamer

Mach du bitte eine Überschriftenänderung in deinem ersten Posting oben auf (solved) (gelöst).

----------

## STEagleEye

na klar mach ich

ist erledigt

----------

